# cet ordinateur n'est pas autorisé



## binome (2 Août 2010)

bonjour à tous
encore mes félicitations pour ce forum

voilà ma question 
celà fais maintenant une semaine que j'ai acheté à ma petite femme un ipod 8gb.
depuis 2 jours lorsque je le connect à mon futur ex PC (car je sent bien que je vais acheter un mac) Itune me mets un petit message pour la synconisation *" cet ordinateur n'est plus autorisé à gérer les applications instalé sur l'ipod . souhaitez-vous autoriser cet ordinateur à gérer les articles achetés sur l'itunes stores?"* j'appuye sur le bouton *autorisé*, puis je dois saisir mon identifiant et mon mots de passe, j'appuie sur *rééseyer* et alors un message me dis *"cet ordinateur est déjà autorisé , celui ci compris , vous avez autorisé un ordinateur parmi vos 5 disponible"*
que dois je faire , je suis à bout de toutes idées, je pari que c'est simple mais je n'y arrive pas

merci pour votre aide

binome


----------

